# Goodbye chip, my heart....



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Chip was my heart rat and was around 1 yr old.... Such a young baby... Not in pain any more. She was so naughty , and would frequently try to eat my candles lol... She loved sweets and cookies, but most of all she loved banana! 

We had a very very special bond. I've never seen a rat love and human as much as she loved me, and vice versa. She would come when she was called, and would lick me constantly .... She much preferred to spend time with me versus even her cage mates, which made me the happiest rat owner alive. She was so, so loving. She was so special to me, and was truly my best friend... 

I don't have any one to count on to spend time with me until Friday and I am already so depressed from previous issues... That little girl was helping me pull through ...

Chip, I miss you more than you know. You were a big part of my life, and I'm so so happy that fate brought us together! I was able to love you and care for you for one whole year, and know truly what the love of a rat means.... I will miss your kisses and cuddles terribly.... You were so soft and loving and I wish you could have stayed longer with me.... She cuddled with me in that position for the 40 minutes it took to take her to the vet, and she still was giving me kisses... Even when we was in pain.
















What do you do when you lose your best friend? This pain... Goodbye my friend, until we meet again. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

This breaks my heart. I know exactly what kind of bond you're talking about, and I know it hurts beyond words. There are a thousand cliche phrases of comfort at times like this, but I truly believe in the ones that say those that love us never really leave us. You gave her happiness, and the love you felt for each other will live on long after the pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time, and if you ever want to talk, share a memory of her or whatever may bring comfort, I'll listen.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I know what it's like to lose your best friend. I lost my Lilly not too long ago and even though it's been several months the pain of loss is still fresh and I often cry over her, sometimes I don't even realize I'm doing it.
But take comfort that you had her and that the bond between you will forever last, even though she's no longer there. You'll forever carry her in your heart. Like ILMBR has stated above, they honestly never do really leave us because we carry their memory in our hearts and their love never fades.

I'm here for you if you need a friend. Don't forget to love your other babies, they miss her too.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I still visit Dean, Bean, Baby Oreo and Sam. Its hard and the pain never really goes away. It just gets easier to bare. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

This brought a tear to my eye. So sorry.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't even see for he tears right now  I am so sorry for your loss. It's too hard to say goodbye, so we have to say see you again one day.

I've just been told that my Monty has a pituitary tumor I've lost 3 of my big boys, his cage mates this year and my mom. So I do understand the pain and heartache you are feeling now. I can't say it gets easier. You'll have days where you laugh and remember all the funny times, but then you'll have days when you're overcome with sadness and it feels like nothing will ever take that away.

You'll miss your friend forever and don't let anyone try make out that it's just a rat!!! We know better. Sending you lots of love and hugs and if you need someone to talk to when you're having a bad day or someone to cry with.. I'm here xxx


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------

